# Scibor Miniatures Latest Releases



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Scibor Miniatures have added another model to their Sci-Fi Knights range - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1345


























There are also a couple more releases that had already been released before now (still recent though) that haven't been covered yet so here they are (if a couple of them have, I apologise). 

Sci-Fi Graal Knight - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1308


































Sci-Fi Templar Knight Bust - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1307


























Sci-Fi Celtic Torin Mech Suit - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1333


































There are others in the New Releases section that might not have been shown before, but look familiar to me (not surprising given the generic 'Scibor' look we see now) so instead of showing them all here I'll just link the homepage where the other new releases can be found - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,index.php


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That Mech Suit is pretty special.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> That Mech Suit is pretty special.


Special in a good way? Or special in a not so good way?

Like the first one, if it wasn't for that ridiculous skull on the handle of his sword it would make it a pretty nice fig. Easy enough to change it to something else I suppose.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That first one bares no resemblance to Rogal Dorn...at all :so_happy:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

So they are new! i was going to post them up this morning. Ah well 

Despite their 'sameness' i quite like Scibor's Sci-Fi line.

These are no exception.

Alice


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

rxcky said:


> Special in a good way? Or special in a not so good way?
> 
> Like the first one, if it wasn't for that ridiculous skull on the handle of his sword it would make it a pretty nice fig. Easy enough to change it to something else I suppose.


Special goooooood!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am actually a big fan of Scibor's stuff, as I am sure that I have said on multiple occasions. These newest pieces are no exception. Despite the stiffness of the pose I really like the mech suit. My only beef with this stuff is the base that the jump pack guy is on makes the whole piece look a little ridiculous. Swapping out for a different base would solve that nicely. All in all solid additions.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow its like an episode of Dynasty.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

oooooo i wants me one of them walking fings . maybe big mek whirly git can catch me one. 

In other news the statue on the base of the second model down looks like hes saying "Dude wtf, get off my shoulder!!"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the mech would have been better with less scibor decoration, had the shoulder pads been plain i think they could have sold more, still i suppose they could do some additional options like extra weapons and plain pads and get some extra sell.

as for the other dudes, the first guys shoulder pads look far too massive even for scibor but i do like the massive over sized chainsword and his lambchops.
the jump pack dude isnt doing anything for me, the jump pack itself would sell very well, but the dude is meh and god i hate the weapons.
The bust i just dont see the point of, busts are generally of people who are important or well known, a generic bust for this range of faux marines was a waste of someones sculpting time. Though that said its well done and the face is full of character,i do wonder why GW does not approach some of these indie sculptors and offer them some freelance sculpt jobs.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I try... I really try to like Scibor's knight series. I can see the great quality in sculpt (and I use his bases/basing material). But, somehow, I just can't bring myself to like them. Maybe the too-big/too-round armors are the reason.

One thing, though, I really don't like is that ridiculous little hatch on top of the big mech. It's something out of Tintin comic books or something...

Phil


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good for special characters or army leaders nothing else.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The jump pack one is the best scibor model so far. The rest is meh as usual.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

boreas said:


> I try... I really try to like Scibor's knight series. I can see the great quality in sculpt (and I use his bases/basing material). But, somehow, I just can't bring myself to like them. Maybe the too-big/too-round armors are the reason.
> 
> One thing, though, I really don't like is that ridiculous little hatch on top of the big mech. It's something out of Tintin comic books or something...
> 
> Phil


They are pretty much meant for conversion, the head is interchangeable. It would look great with a GK head which any GK player probably has several of just laying around. 

I really love their designs and sculpts but since I don't play marines it doesn't really matter. Really waiting for them to expand into different lines. Sent them a request for a Nuns with Guns line but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

The Graal Knight is in no way similar to Dante. Not at all.


----------

